

Thresholds - timf
http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/log/?m=200901#01

======
timf
Summary: " _some kinds of transitions are easier to predict: the ones that
follow something like Moore's law. Here are a few of those upcoming
transitions. I won't try to tell you when they'll come, but perhaps they'll
give you some ideas. For context, I'll include a few that have already
happened._ "

------
timf
Threshold: _"Latency of an Internet-accessible server is as low as a LAN-
connected one. (This will never happen, dooming various efforts that still
depend on the assumption that it will.)_ "

But it could become close enough to not matter.

